# Nuts For Hunting



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

hi guys. just had a question for u.. i heard people say that u can use nuts for hunting small game. and the nuts iam talking about are the metal nuts.. not walnuts or hazelnuts..lol. any replies would help a ton.
thanx
cheers, ra$hid


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Metal hex nuts. Add lead to hole to increase effectiveness.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

either way they do work, they talk about this in the hunting section.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

3/8 get nuts for me. Lethal!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess any solid meteal semi spherical shape of a certain size would work. I have shot all kinds of old metal parts even stubby screws it all depends on the energy you launch the mass at .


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've heard stories from old boys around here using nuts (Hazel etc) never tried it myself, I expect it would just stun an animal for a few seconds, wouldn't reccommend them unless you already shoot with marbles for instance.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Quite lethal, for their cheap price. However, I would just recommend grabbing a bag of 3/8 steel ammo from an online store. More effective and more accurate, but the steel nuts will do just fine if you can't get some actual ammo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Steel nuts do work quite well, depending on their size. As suggested, hammering lead into the center of the nut will increase their mass and make them more effective. Given their shape, they will most always strike with an edge, resulting in a serious cutting action, which is devastating on game. If you can get them cheap, do not hesitate to use them.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have used them on rabbits and thery work fine for me.


----------

